# tomato cages and trellis for cucombers and pumkins



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

So what do you guys find is best to use for tomatoes and viney vegetables.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

For tomatoes, we use quality tomato cages. I get them here locally at Producers CO-OP. They're heavier gauge and painted. We get several years out of them and they don't bend under load (or when putting them in the ground).

For climbing vegetables, we use two things. Cucumbers get planted on a fenceline made of 11 gauge woven wire. Beans and peas are planted on a trellis made from a cattle pan. We basically take a cattle pan and make an arch. Bottom of the arch is secured with Tposts. Like this:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

goatchze said:


> For tomatoes, we use quality tomato cages. I get them here locally at Producers CO-OP. They're heavier gauge and painted. We get several years out of them and they don't bend under load (or when putting them in the ground).
> 
> For climbing vegetables, we use two things. Cucumbers get planted on a fenceline made of 11 gauge woven wire. Beans and peas are planted on a trellis made from a cattle pan. We basically take a cattle pan and make an arch. Bottom of the arch is secured with Tposts. Like this:


I like it. I have a top on my trellis and the cucs grow over the roof and shade the plants. You pick fruit from the roof .


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

goatchze said:


> For tomatoes, we use quality tomato cages. I get them here locally at Producers CO-OP. They're heavier gauge and painted. We get several years out of them and they don't bend under load (or when putting them in the ground).
> 
> For climbing vegetables, we use two things. Cucumbers get planted on a fenceline made of 11 gauge woven wire. Beans and peas are planted on a trellis made from a cattle pan. We basically take a cattle pan and make an arch. Bottom of the arch is secured with Tposts. Like this:


X2 on cattle panels. I use them for the blackberries, peas " Snow & Purple Hull", cantaloupes and cucumbers. I use T post and tie wraps to hold in place so that I can move them around.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i mad my tomato cages from concrete reinforcing wire, got 22 , 2ft in dia cages 6ft tall from a roll, if i make any more will probably us panels and cut them due to the fact i could fold them up for storage


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

trout250 said:


> i mad my tomato cages from concrete reinforcing wire, got 22 , 2ft in dia cages 6ft tall from a roll, if i make any more will probably us panels and cut them due to the fact i could fold them up for storage


I use reinforcing wire cages. Same as above. Stake the cages with 6' length of 1/4 rebar and tie to cage. 
Been using same cages for 20 years. I have plenty of room to store outside.

I also use cattle panels for peas to trail on. I'm going to grow some cantaloupe this year trained onto a panel.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Quote: "tomato cages and trellis for cucombers and pumkins* "

If you are thinking about using a trellis for pumpkins, be very careful about the variety of pumpkin that you pick. With large varieties the weight of the suspended pumpkin will just tear the vine to pieces. Trying to support the pumpkin with a sling is also a pain in the butt. This holds true for any larger melons as well.

The pumpkins in the picture were grown on the ground. I did put a piece of wood under some to support them off of the ground to prevent ground rot.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dang Dick. Nice haul.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there any uses for bambo in the garden.I have access to all I want. I dang sure don't mean to plant,but to use to stake plants or build stuff.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> Is there any uses for bambo in the garden.I have access to all I want. I dang sure don't mean to plant,but to use to stake plants or build stuff.


Gardeners use to make a teepee formation with cut and trimmed saplings or long branches. Maybe 8 to 16 stems with the bases spread out in a circle to make the teepee. They planted 1 or 2 pole bean plants at the base of each pole. I've done it with saplings and it works. I would think that it would work using bamboo as well... even though it is slightly more slippery.

Don't make the teepee too high or the beans will be growing out of your reach!sad3sm


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Is there any uses for bambo in the garden.I have access to all I want. I dang sure don't mean to plant,but to use to stake plants or build stuff.


They make a great trellis for those long beans...stacked in a teepee like Dick mentioned. Got my asparagus long beans planted today, matter of fact.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Think I may plant my long beans today.I'll be using cattle panels. Dick made a good point about the bambo being slick.I gotta make a quick trip to Colorado Thur. to Sunday,so I'll be here when the beans come up,and can start battling rabbits.I found rabbit hair yesterday while mowing and am hoping the coyotes are helping out.Maybe squash will go in today.I'm worried about my tomato and pepper plants getting watered while I'm gone.Oh well.Another question.I grew my plants in cups like they come in when you buy them.Could I set them in a tub with maybe 1/4'' to 1/2'' water to soak up from the bottom like flower pots do,or would they get too much water?


----------

